# Sovent



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you think of it?

Is it approved in your state?


I don't care for it. I can't see it performing as well as a 2 stack system.

Not approved here in IL.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You mean solvent?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No, I mean sovent.

Let me find you a web link or something.... back soon


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.sovent.com/

Read on gents. 

I find the photos particularly interesting.

Venting? We don't need no stinking venting


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't seen any problems with it here yet. It's approved here (you already knew that).


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> What do you think of it?
> 
> Is it approved in your state?
> 
> ...


What a crock of crap, similar to AAV's , it does not perform the function of a vent.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Then how is it in buildings working then as we speak, without problems?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Then how is it in buildings working then as we speak, without problems?


How long has it been working?

Again, it does not perform the function of a vent, you can talk till you turn blue about the fact that it works, you cannot change the fact that it does not act as a vent, and the venting system was designed a long time ago to prevent things like Legionaires disease.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I personally dislike the relief loop at the bottom of the stack to prevent backup and slow down the flow before it hits the building sewer.


I did not start this topic with the intention of creating another argument


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

Gotta pass on it man,even it it ever gets approved here in Texas. I'm old school.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What wrong with another spider vs. water jet argument? I think the argument posts get the most hits out of any:laughing:.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> What wrong with another spider vs. water jet argument? I think the argument posts get the most hits out of any:laughing:.


 
OK, you got me there. I (at times) enjoy a hearty debate. 

They definitely get the most views.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have seen them in various trade magazines and haven't really taken the time to truly understand how it works. But since we are stirring the pot.

What is up with you Illinesians, what are you guys gonna do when they want to start using that new high tech round pipe in your state.....:laughing:

Don't worry we Floridians will continue to blaze new trails and be the testing grounds for you for everything that every guy comes up with. Next on our agenda is the crapucket a space age water closet that requires no plumbing. I am currently testing it on my boat I will keep you up on its progress.

Well, thats all for now from the studor vent capital of the world. I am cleaning out my office and warehouse today and moving it all back to my where I started. Gotta love a good recession, have a great day all.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I am cleaning out my office and warehouse today and moving it all back to my where I started. Gotta love a good recession, have a great day all.:thumbsup:


Sorry to hear that. I think things are alowly turning around.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Sorry to hear that. I think things are alowly turning around.


I am actually looking forward to some new ventures. My wife and I started our little remodeling business and grew it nicely. Then the crash, 

Sort of gods way of opening some doors. I am learning that god will move mountains but you better show up with a shovel. I am over the pain of it. I hope they are turning around because they say they are here, but I just do not see it. In the Boom our area planted 10 years of housing in 3 years. It will be a long time until we see signs of recovery.Considering our economy is based on real estate and construction. Besides I think we were happiest when it was just her and I doing it all and it was nice working out of the house. Not an overly religious man by any means but with what we have been through I am not an atheist either.


----------



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

yep we have it in washington dc and i dont care for it 
suding,toilets gurgling
hard to clean stacks in building


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that a commercial building with cpvc. Is that allowed now?? man I have been out of new construction too long.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I am actually looking forward to some new ventures. My wife and I started our little remodeling business and grew it nicely. Then the crash,
> 
> Sort of gods way of opening some doors. I am learning that god will move mountains but you better show up with a shovel. I am over the pain of it. I hope they are turning around because they say they are here, but I just do not see it. In the Boom our area planted 10 years of housing in 3 years. It will be a long time until we see signs of recovery.Considering our economy is based on real estate and construction. Besides I think we were happiest when it was just her and I doing it all and it was nice working out of the house. Not an overly religious man by any means but with what we have been through I am not an atheist either.


I understand perfectly and I personally am not overly religious but do us a slight editing favor. Please go back and capitalize God. After all, he does deserve it. I promise to update my avatar


----------



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

yes i have been a few condo building now that have cpvc in them i just wish they would switch to pvc for the drains


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They are building quite a few highrises in downtown orlando that have cpvc water risers with pex manablocs in each unit.

All pvc drains with sovents.

I built a few in lake buena vista years ago. Now law suits yet that I know of.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I have seen them in various trade magazines and haven't really taken the time to truly understand how it works. But since we are stirring the pot.
> 
> What is up with you Illinesians, what are you guys gonna do when they want to start using that new high tech round pipe in your state.....:laughing:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: ya that must go with those waterless urinal that stink like hell and i'd never service!


----------



## estabrook (Jan 2, 2010)

sovent is approved in MA, it literally is "novent" and in some installations the contractor has pushed the envelope, I have seen an inspector require a glass p trap on a tub in a hotel to see if the sovent system created too much momentun, but in this case it had been done to engineers spec and performed well. I do not like it, but it is what it is. Inspectors in Ma through their contiuing education have really done a good job determining what is right and wrong.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

estabrook said:


> sovent is approved in MA, it literally is "novent" and in some installations the contractor has pushed the envelope, I have seen an inspector require a glass p trap on a tub in a hotel to see if the sovent system created too much momentun, but in this case it had been done to engineers spec and performed well. I do not like it, but it is what it is. Inspectors in Ma through their contiuing education have really done a good job determining what is right and wrong.


Hi estabook,

Please stop off and give us an intro, I'm sure your a plumber, but we on here like to know a little about you.


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> What do you think of it?
> 
> Is it approved in your state?
> 
> ...


 
Have seen it in one highrise here in Hawaii, though now it's not permitted.

The dynamics of it seem to work fine. The problems we have had to fix deal with cracked solder joints, mostly on the kitchen sink lines. They were using 50/50 back in the day it was installed. Did see one cracked solder joint on the main stack though, it is nearly impossible to get the water to stop on a drain line in a high rise.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We've got a copper sovent 10 story in town that I've done a few remodels on. Had to download generic engineered cut sheets on any relocated fixtures to show that what we were doing upheld the integrity of the original design. Due to the restrictions and limitations of sovent systems, moving fixture locations can be a real pita. Not to mention the possibility that a relocated fixture may not drain properly, even if it's done to an approved schematic.


----------

